# FU von SEW



## waldy (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich suche eine FU.
Damit kann man:

1- ich gebe eine Plus an eingang karte von FU , nud Frequenzumrichter gibt z.B. 10 Hz aus.
2- ich gebe auf andere Enigang noch ein Signal "+", und FU läuft mit z.B. 30Hz.
3- und ich gebe noch dritte Sigrnall-  FU muss z.B. 50 Hz

Ich hatte ein mal mit SEW FU gearbeitet, und ich bin schon mir nicht sicher , ob da kann man zwei oder drei verschide Frequenz auswählen.

Die Frage, ist das Möglich mit FU zwei verschidene Frequenz , mit Signal "+" ( 5 V oder 24 V dauern) auswählen?


gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (13 Januar 2006)

Man kann z.Bsp folgendes machen:

Eingang Start --> FU läuft mit eingestellter F-min

Eingang Start + Sollwerteingang 1 --> 20 Hz
Eingang Start + Sollwerteingang 2 --> 30 Hz
Eingang Start + Sollwerteingang 1 + Sollwerteingang 2 --> 50 Hz

Die nicht genannten Eingänge sind jeweils Aus.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo Waldy!
Ich hatte vor einiger zeit hier im Forum mal gebrauchte SEW FU´s angeboten. (Suche&Biete)

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5084&highlight=sew

Gruß
Timo


----------



## waldy (13 Januar 2006)

Hi, solwerte an SEW ist das n11 und n12?
sieha anhang


----------



## waldy (13 Januar 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

"Eingang Start + Sollwerteingang 1 + Sollwerteingang 2 --> 50 Hz " -
Frage, hast du schon so was Praktisch ausprobiert selber?

Und nach deine Asusage, ich kann dann bis 4 Möglichkeit FU einstellen:

1- Freigabe an z.B. = 10 Hz
2- Freigabe + sollwert n11 = 20 Hz
3- Freigabe + solwert n12 = 30 Hz
4 Freigabe+ solwert n11 + sollwert n12 =40 Hz

Ist das Richtig so?

gruß waldy

P.S. ich gehe davon, das es FU von  SEW Movitrac 31c


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2006)

Also im Normalfall,
ist jedenfalls bei allen mir bekannten Umrichtern so,

können mindestens 4 Eingänge des FU's als Festfrequenzvorgabe parametrieren,
mit diesen 4 Eingängen können dann binärcodiert 15 Festfrequenzen vorgegeben werden.

DI1 DI2 DI3 DI4
1000 = Festfrequenz 1
0100 = FF2
1100 = FF3
0010 = FF4
...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (13 Januar 2006)

Hi, 
Danke für die ANtwort,
aber ich denke , das bei SEW FU sind Eingänge n11 und n12 schon dafür vorgesehen, damit mit plus 24 V kann man schon Frequenz ( vorher per Hand in FU gespeichert) auswählen.
Erst mal per Hand und Bedienpanel wird Festfrequenz ( z.B: 20 Hz) unter n11 gespeichert und unter n12 ( z.B. 30 Hz) gespeichert.
Und dann wenn du liegst Spannung  auf n11, Motor läuft mit 20 Hz.
Und wenn liegst du spannung auf n12, dann Motor läuft mit 30 Hz.

Und die Frage- ist das Richtig?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (13 Januar 2006)

Eingang N11 / Eingang N12 ----------------> Festsollwert
1 / 0 -----------------------------------------> N11
0 / 1 -----------------------------------------> N12
1 / 1 -----------------------------------------> N13

Natürlicht muss die Regelfreigabe und evtl. eine Drehrichtung vorgegeben werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (13 Januar 2006)

Hi,
ich habe Anleitung gelesen und habe nicht gefunden, dass n11 und n12 kann man summieren

Hm, bei unsere ganze Betrieb, das wuste auch keiner 

Aber dafür finde ich bei SEW mit n11 und n12 ein Vorteil.
Braucht man keine Profibus, kann man einfach mit ausgänge von S7 mit plus 24 V verschieden Geschwindigkeit auswählen.

waldy


----------



## knabi (13 Januar 2006)

Festfrequenzen per digitaler Sollwerteingänge kann eigentlich jeder beliebige Umrichter. Außerdem besteht meistens noch die Möglichkeit, den Sollwert analog vorzugeben.


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2006)

n11 + n12 wird nicht summiert, sondern es kann ein vollkommen anderer Festwert angegeben werden.

z.B.
Festwert N11 = 20 Hz
Festwert N12 = 30 Hz
Festwert N13 = 17,5 Hz

Nur informativ ich hab gestern nur in der Bedienungsanleitung des
movidrive a und movitrac 07a nachgeschaut.

Und bei diesen beiden Umrichtern ist das auf  jedenfall so.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## MSB (14 Januar 2006)

Hier die relevanten Seiten der Bedienungsanleitung:


----------



## waldy (14 Januar 2006)

Hi,
hm, bei FU von SEW Movitrac 31c n13 habe ich noch nicht gesehen.
Vielleicht bei neue Movitrac o7 gibt s schon als Forschung n13.
gruß waldy


----------



## Ralle (16 Januar 2006)

@waldy 
n13 gibts eigentlich schon immer bei SEW.
Das mit 50Hz für n13 war etwas unglücklich, die Frequenz ist über die Parameter beliebig einstellbar. Der Parameter müßte eigenlich bei n11/n12 mit auftauchen


----------



## waldy (16 Januar 2006)

Hi Ralle,
Danke für Erklärung.
Sag mal, kann man n13 mit Bediengerät auch einstellen?
Ich habe nur mit Bediengerät gearbeitet , nicht mit Software am PC.
gruß waldy


----------



## Maxl (17 Januar 2006)

Antwort: ja

ABER: Beim Movitrac 07A sind N11 und N12 auf das Display herausgeführt, diese können mit ein paar Tastendrücken eingestellt werden.
N13 ist nur über das Parametermenü erreichbar (und da muss man die Handhabung intus haben und die Parameternummer wissen).
Die Inbetriebnahme über das Display ist möglich. 

Ich habe jetzt zwar kein Handbuch zur Hand, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann lässt sich auch noch ein 4. Sollwert wählen.
Dieser ist aktiv, wenn beide Eingänge 0 sind. Eingestellt wird er über das integrierte Poti - Wie gesagt, bin mir nicht ganz sicher, muss morgen erst noch das Handbuch checken.


mfg
Max


----------



## Ralle (18 Januar 2006)

Parameternummer n13 siehe Bild oben, müßte bei SEW immer die selbe Nummer sein.


----------



## Maxl (18 Januar 2006)

So, hab mich jetzt noch a bissi im Handbuch schlau gemacht:

Theoretisch ist es möglich, bis zu 7 fixe Drehzahlen mit einem MC07 zu fahren.

Praktisch sinnvoll bleiben 6 übrig:

N11/N12/N13 (Parameter 160/161/162), N11 und N12 sind direkt am Display zugänglich
N21/N22/N23 (Parameter 170/171/172)

Parameterierung der Eingänge:
DI01 Rechts/Halt (fix belegt)
DI02 Freigabe (P601)
DI03 Festsoll Umschaltung (P602)
DI04 n11/n21 (P603)
DI05 n12/n22 (P604)
Achtung: Die Parameter 601-604 können nur mit dem PC einzeln eingestellt werden.
Am Display können nur fertige Kombinationen eingestellt werden (Parameter 60- die oben genannte Einstellung ist als Wert 3 definiert)

Die 6 Festsollwerte können nun mit den Eingängen DI03/DI04/DI05 gewählt werden:

0 1 0   N11
0 0 1   N12
0 1 1   N13
1 1 0   N21
1 0 1   N22
1 1 1   N23

Mit der Eingangskombination 0 0 0 oder 1 0 0 könnte nun noch ein 7. Sollwert gewählt werden. Dieser wird mit dem Poti auf dem Display eingestellt.
Um das Poti zu aktivieren muss der Parameter 121 auf "EIN ausser FSW" (Wert 2) gestellt werden. Der Analogeingang AI1 muss frei bleiben.


Beachte: Es ist nun kein Eingang mehr frei



mfg
Max


----------



## waldy (18 Januar 2006)

Hi Max,
also, das müssen wir hin kriegen 

"N11/N12/N13 (Parameter 160/161/162), N11 und N12 sind direkt am Display zugänglich " - das Stimmt, N11 und N12 kann man dierekt am Bediengerät ablesen.

Frage, du hast geschrieben:
"0 1 0 N11 " - OK ich liege 24 V an eingang N11 , DI - 04.

Abe rmuss man noch Plus für Freigabe geben, sonst FU startet ohne Freigabe nicht.

Dann es sieht so aus 
1( 24 V)- DI 02
1(24 V) - DI 04

dann es sieht so aus:

1010 -N11 


und ich denke gibt s noch 7 solwert.
Du liegst einfach Spannung ( 24 V) an Freigabe , und Motor läuft schon Praktisch, und diese Drehzahl kamnn man mit Bediengerät unter ( ich weiss schon nicht genau, habe keine Buch ) unter Funktion 160 einstellen.

Ist das Richtig?

gruß waldy


----------



## Maxl (23 Januar 2006)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Frage, du hast geschrieben:
> "0 1 0 N11 " - OK ich liege 24 V an eingang N11 , DI - 04.
> 
> Abe rmuss man noch Plus für Freigabe geben, sonst FU startet ohne Freigabe nicht.
> ...



Wenn Du DI02 als "Freigabe" parametrierst, dann musst Du 24V anlegen.
Ein Signal "Freigabe" ist aber nicht unbedingt notwendig, es genügt auch, wenn Du nur DI01 "Rechts/Halt" verwendest.

Für Sicherheitsgerichtete Abschaltung sind die Digitaleingänge ohnehin nicht geeignet, für sichere Abschaltung musst Du den FU vom Netz nehmen (z.B. mit einem verzögerten PNOZ-Kontakt).




			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> und ich denke gibt s noch 7 solwert.
> Du liegst einfach Spannung ( 24 V) an Freigabe , und Motor läuft schon Praktisch, und diese Drehzahl kamnn man mit Bediengerät unter ( ich weiss schon nicht genau, habe keine Buch ) unter Funktion 160 einstellen.
> 
> Ist das Richtig?



Wie gesagt, der 7. Sollwert kann nur mit dem Poti am Display eingestellt werden (ich rate aber davon ab).

UND: bevor Du den Motor das erste mal einschaltest, muss der Umrichter natürlich in Betrieb genommen werden - Motorparameter einstellen usw.


Ein Handbuch vom Movitrac 07A findest Du unter http://www.sew-eurodrive.de/deutsch/pdf/11299118.pdf

mfg
Max


----------



## waldy (25 Januar 2006)

Hi,
folgende Frage, 
kann man hinter FU ( am Ausgan FU) eine Schutz setzten und damit Motor mit Schutz ein/Aus schalten, ohne FU stoppen?

Was passiert, wenn bei Freischaltenehm FU ( FU liefert 380 V, 50 Hz) mit Schutz Motort anschlissen?
Geht FU in Störung oder Kaputt? 
Oder Motor wird weiter laufen?

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (25 Januar 2006)

Haben wir in seltenen Fällen schon als Not-Aus-Lösung gemacht,
also Schütz im Ausgang des FU's.

Ist aber auf keinen Fall auf Dauer zu empfehlen, da Mittelfristig der FU
schaden nimmt.


----------



## waldy (26 Januar 2006)

Hi, 
Danke für die Antwort,
und wie muss man das realisieren, damit ohne Schaden für FU , die  Motor von Netz abschalten?


Und was ist das für " z.B. mit einem verzögerten PNOZ-Kontakt " ?

Und kann man skizze machen, wie muss man richti anschliessen ( skizze von schalptlan)
gruß waldy


----------



## smoe (26 Januar 2006)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> und wie muss man das realisieren, damit ohne Schaden für FU , die  Motor von Netz abschalten?



Da kannst die Reglerfreigabe gleichzeitig abschalten.
Ansonsten empfehle ich mal etwas selber nachzudenken oder hier im Forum zu suchen. Das wurde schon mal besprochen.



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist das für " z.B. mit einem verzögerten PNOZ-Kontakt " ?


Das ist was für Leute mit E-technischen Grundlagenwissen, also lass die Finger davon.



			
				waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Und kann man skizze machen, wie muss man richti anschliessen ( skizze von schalptlan)
> gruß waldy


Nein, Ich hab was anderes auch noch zu tun.


----------



## waldy (26 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort,

" Das ist was für Leute mit E-technischen Grundlagenwissen, also lass die Finger davon" -OK, aber ich muss mal noch mal nachschauen in meine Unterlagen von IHK, was habe ich überhaupt gelernt, vielleicht bin ich in Falsche Bereich gelandet?

gruß waldy


----------



## volker (26 Januar 2006)

anschlussbeispiele sollten eigentlich im handbuch sein.


----------



## waldy (26 Januar 2006)

Hi Volker,
Danke für Tipp,
aber in meiner Bücher so was habe ich leider nicht gefunden.

Hm, und wie sieht eigentlich diese Schaltplan überhaupt aus?


gruß waldy


----------



## volker (26 Januar 2006)

sicher ist da ein anschlussbeispiel

http://www.sew.de/deutsch/pdf/10532609.pdf


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2006)

Hi Volker,
Danke für Bild,

aber da steht nur ASC 3 ( Schutz) , und steht keine PNOZ.

Weil wir haben uns über Schaltung mit PNOZ Kontakten gesprochen:

"für sichere Abschaltung musst Du den FU vom Netz nehmen (z.B. mit einem verzögerten PNOZ-Kontakt). " - und wie muss man hier noch PNOZ dabei mischen?

gruß waldy

P.S. Teoretisch ich könnte mit SPS FU ausschalten und dann mit Verzögerung (z.B. 5 ms) noch Schutz mit SPS abschalten, damit FU geht nicht Kaputt.


----------



## volker (27 Januar 2006)

kümmer dich erst mal um die grundlagen bevor du in dieses thema einsteigst.

PNOZ ist eine sicherheits-sps von der firma pilz.
_EDIT: die PNOZmulti ist eine sicherheits-sps. auch ein Not-Aus-Relais von pilz gehört zur Familie der PNOZ._

http://www.pilz.com/isapi/german/default.asp


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2006)

Der unverzögerte PNOZ-Kontakt müsste dann die Regelfreigabe wegnehmen (Eingänge des FU's),
und der verzögerte dann den Schütz (in obiger Zeichnung K11 bzw. falls Bremse vorhanden auch K12).

Alternativ einfaches PNOZ und dann nur K11 wegschalten.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2006)

Hi Volker ,


"PNOZ ist eine sicherheits-sps von der firma pilz"- ich habe Info schon auf Internetseite über PILZ gelesen, aber habe in diese Schaltplan nich gefunden auf dem Bild.

"Alternativ einfaches PNOZ und dann nur K11 wegschalten. "- ich dachte auch schon so änlich, nur auf Internet seite in Beschreibung steht nicht , bis wieviel Amper kann man die Kontakten belasten, bei Motor 2,2 KW bei anlauf fliest schon 10 A. 

gruß waldy


----------



## MSB (27 Januar 2006)

Nicht mit dem PNOZ-Kontakten die Last abschalten,
sondern die Spule des Schütz K11  :!: 

Die Last kann dem PNOZ egal sein, denn die schaltet ja der Vorschütz des FU's.

Siehe z.B. PNOZ X1


----------



## waldy (27 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

"Nicht mit dem PNOZ-Kontakten die Last abschalten, 
sondern die Spule des Schütz K11 "- na das ist ganz andere Sache, 

weil in Text:
"für sichere Abschaltung musst Du den FU vom Netz nehmen (z.B. mit einem verzögerten PNOZ-Kontakt). "- habe ich es so verschtanden - PILz direkt vor FU anschliessen  
Na ja, bischen dumm von mir, aber ich dachte, das es etwas schon neues in Bereich E-technik angekommen ist

Also, Richtig aussagen - einfach Praktisch mit hilfskontakten von pilz ( ich denke das ist 14 , weis schon nicht genau)   Lastschutz steuern. 

gruß waldy


----------



## smoe (28 Januar 2006)

Mensch Waldy, das sollte aber schon sitzen. Das sind die Grundlagenkenntnisse die dir leider abgehen. Du bist dir anscheinend nicht bewust das du hier mit dem Leben deiner Kunden spielst  :!: 
Wenn es dann den ersten Toten gibt sag dann nicht "Die im SPS-Forum habe gesagt..."

 :twisted:  :twisted:


----------



## waldy (30 Januar 2006)

Hi Smoe,

Danke für Gute Tipp,
sonst wenn für mich  es Egal (Sichercheits) wäre, hätte ich denn es hier nichts gefragt.

Und wenn du willst eine Gute Tip für jemandem geben, dann nimm bitte bischen mehr Zeit mit und versuch mal das erklären,
aber mit solche sätzten, bringt mir deine Rede auch nicht weit:
"Nein, Ich hab was anderes auch noch zu tun."

gruß waldy


----------

